# Help ID Circa 1980's Track Bike



## Blue Streak (Jun 20, 2022)

I have this circa 1980's track bike that was outside for many years on top of a local bicycle shop sign that is no longer in business. Would like to know year and maker. Thanks for any help - Jeff


----------



## rstytnsp (Jun 20, 2022)

looks like a home-brew


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2022)

-----

puzzled as to why the crown's fork blade sockets are (were left) so darn thick

crown resembles something one might see on a department store machine

odd that seat stay bridge is drilled whilst crown not

peculiar that they would put it up there on their sign without a cog; perchance whatever had been on there was "borrowed" for something else...

one simeple check you could make to narrow the field a bit would be to determine threading and tube diameters

me expectation is that ye shall find all to be ISO dimension

leaning toward the idea of an asian origin

serial placement and format could be a big clue as to origin if present

dating: doubt it could be as late as " '90's" since fittings appear to be early to mid eighties era

if you suspect fittings may be original to cycle their date codes could provide a time

spots to check for markings include backside of crank arms, portion of saddle pillar down inside seat tube, portion of handlebar stem down inside steerer, end of handlebar

there is a guide to the markings here -






						Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating
					

The manufacturer's date on a bicycle's components can often be used to determine the date of manufacture of the bike itself. Many bike parts have a date code cast or stamped into the piece. Bicycle component dating



					www.vintage-trek.com
				




evidently the assembler was unable to locate any track pedals to fit to the machine and so mounted these Sakae Ringyo model SP-100 road items

would not think them to have been original although they could easily be contemporaneous


-----


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 20, 2022)

The frame size is 58cm
Head tube 1-1/4" diameter
Down tube and seat tube 1-1/8" diameter (wall thickness of seat tube is 5/64")
Top tube 1" diameter
Seat and chain stays are tapered with max diameter of 9/16"
Columbus Tubing decal on seat tube
Cannot find a serial number
Lugging looks like Colnago (2 reference photos below)

Bicycle as shown (except without saddle and chain) weighs 15.6 lbs

Headset OFMEGA
Handlebar stems says CUSTOM
Handlebars 3ttt and Olympic Symbol MOD COMPETIZIONE MADE ITALY
Bar ends say CICLONLINEA

Seat Post no markings

Chainring BREV. CAMPAGNOLO
Crank Arm 165 9/16x20F
Pedals SP-100AL SR JAPAN

Front Hub CAMPAGNOLO RECORD
Rear Hub no markings

Not sure if this helps but all I can find on it so far. Did not check threading.


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2022)

-----

axle set of front hub will have date marking on inner faces of locknuts as here -





---

the cycle's Sakae Ringyo Custom stem will have a date mark on its right side (portion down inside steerer)

it's clamp size is likely to be 25.4mm while the centre diameter of the Tecno Tubo Torino bar is likely to be 26.0mm.  mismatches in size at this location are ill-advised.

---

frame threading will be clearly marked on the bottom bracket cups which appear to be Campag.  the two possibilities are BSC: 1.375 X 24TPI & Italian: 36 X 24TPI.

-----


----------

